# Why?



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

Why is everyone, scratch that - the majority, on here so emo? 

Any thoughts? Anything that can help me understand why people around here get so worked up over stupid stuff posted on a message board?

It'd be pathetic if it wasn't so funny.



Thanks for your help.


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

What kind of gay-talk is "emo"?


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

heh heh, that's what i'm talking about...that's the kind of responses we need around here!


----------



## Little-bit (Oct 19, 2005)

Thats a good question. I think most of the time folks are just funning. For my self I dont get worked up. I dont even get my feelings hurt, prolly because I only have two of them left and there invincible!


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Cause they haven't spent any time on some of the Florida boards. I for one really enjoy them. Makes your skin THICK.


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

dude, i'm still laughing at long pole's response!


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

Yeah, people definitely take this stuff too serious.


----------



## jackfishish (Feb 19, 2009)

Ask Nancy Kerrigan.... Sorry I dont know how to post a youtube vid. Can you help Ish?Keep them coming!


----------



## Gigabite285 (Oct 16, 2006)

Ok, sorry if I overreacted. I just get really hacked off when people judge me because of my age. I get set off when people see my age and automatically think I'm an inadequate fisherman. After I saw you refer to me and my friend as "a couple of kids who weren't presenting right" I got a bit angry. Congratulations on your tarpon.


----------



## jackfishish (Feb 19, 2009)

Oh yeah, I would rather read reports(with pictures) than a "guide report" Come on guys dont take it so hard.I'm sure Ish would buy a round of beers:cheers:


----------



## sparrfish (May 14, 2007)

I prefer to fish instead of argue so I just stay out of it.


----------



## Grif-fin (Mar 25, 2009)

Not enough fishin' +not enough sex = grumpy?


----------



## Charlie2 (Aug 21, 2004)

*Emo???*

I had only one nerve left and you had to get on it. C2


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

good stuff guys!

jackfishish, i don't think this board supports embedding youtube vids. if it does, i have no clue how to do it on here.

if you can't figger it out, just post up the link. these guys could use a laugh. if you do figure it out, let me know will ya?



Gigabite285 said:


> Ok, sorry if I overreacted. I just get really hacked off when people judge me because of my age. I get set off when people see my age and automatically think I'm an inadequate fisherman. After I saw you refer to me and my friend as "a couple of kids who weren't presenting right" I got a bit angry. Congratulations on your tarpon.


gig, you brought yourself into this. i had no clue it was you. if you are sensitive about your age, why have it up on the board for all to see? why give 'em something to give you grief about?

but i noticed you watching and you changed your game up after that first fish jumped. it's pretty cool, huh? you ever had a fish on a fly rod with that much power?


----------



## Gigabite285 (Oct 16, 2006)

Yeah I know, I flipped out over something stupid. Yeah it scared the **** out of me when it bit. I went to strip strike and set the hook and the line just slipped out of my hands from the weight and power. We also saw one jump clear out of the water while hitting bait, that was pretty cool.


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

rookie mistake! don't worry, they'll be plenty more.

keep at it...you'll figure it out.


----------



## Fishdaze (Nov 16, 2004)

Stuart said:


> Cause they haven't spent any time on some of the Florida boards. I for one really enjoy them. Makes your skin THICK.


You said it! I was thinking the same thing. They can get brutal.


----------



## Not For Hire (Jun 30, 2009)

2 cool Virgin.

285 dont worry about your age, I would go back to 17 tomorrow especially if I had a Maverick. Not to mention the females.


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

he ain't lying, gig.


----------



## ContenderMike (Aug 30, 2007)

haha gigabite gets all the females.......


----------



## bartfromcorpus (Oct 29, 2008)

i can proudly say that i have seen the light and i have been fully converted to the "Ish Church of Sarcastolism"

Love always....Cupcake


----------



## houfinchaser (Oct 10, 2008)

Lots of good people on here but too many get emotional about the small black type on the computer screen. Over in the sports forum we throw **** like drunken monkeys and have a good time, but every where else it kind of seems like a commercial for vagisil.


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

bartfromcorpus said:


> i can proudly say that i have seen the light and i have been fully converted to the "Ish Church of Sarcastolism"
> 
> Love always....Cupcake


yeah, but i had to work on you for a while! 

:cheers:


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

houfinchaser said:


> every where else it kind of seems like a commercial for vagisil.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

So true...


----------



## bartfromcorpus (Oct 29, 2008)

Ish said:


> yeah, but i had to work on you for a while!
> 
> :cheers:


i'm just a big tease - i've gotta know you better before i put outkisssm


----------



## jbenge (Dec 18, 2007)

*easy*



bartfromcorpus said:


> i'm just a big tease - i've gotta know you better before i put outkisssm


Oh he is easy...gives it up after the first date.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

I didn't know you could troll with a fly rod. Nice catch Ish.

BTW. What the hell does emo mean? It does sound like gay talk.


----------



## stelvis (May 26, 2005)

*EMO?*

*Maybe: E*masculated *M*an's *O*pinion?


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

i used it "improperly" as a short for emotional, but I like stelvis' definition better!


----------



## Skinny Water (Oct 12, 2004)

I wish I were skinny enough to be emo, but scratch the girlie jeans.


----------

